# More Heat To Upper Area?



## gsmrogers (Oct 12, 2007)

What is up with the lack of heat coming from the vent in the upper area of my 29' Bunkhouse? So far I have taken a dryer vent and placed it in the ducting where it connects on the bottom floor to try to scoop the air up and this also increased the flexable duct size to 3". I have installed vents that I can shut down or divert but nothing seems to help the lack of air coming from the vent in the master bedroom area. I'm thinking that I may have to pull the insullation from under the trailer to check the duct work for leaks, but before I do that maybe someone else can shine the light on a new idea. Any help is great.
Thanks,
Garry


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The lack of airflow from the onboard heater blower is also one of the reasons that we also camp with ceramic heaters to augment the blower during the colder months

(of course colder in South Texas is when it drops below 68 at night - LOL)

But if you have ever seen the size of the heater blower OUTBACK (and most others) uses and the long distance that it must PUSH the air -- then you would not be surprised atthe low/no airflow...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats odd. The first couple cold nights this season i had to shut my room vent off it was blowing so hard. I wonder if something is restricting the flow. Are the other vents blowing good?


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

I would try taking the vents off the floor and with a small mirror and flashlight look down into the duct work. You might be able to see if it has come apart or something is blocking the ducts. I would try that before messing with the bottom panels.


----------



## gsmrogers (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys, I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We took the cover panel off the garage (28FRLS) when we were putting in the accumulator tank, and we found that the vent to the bedroom was a flex hose that was attached with aluminum tape. About half the tape had come off... guess Gilligan forgot to clean off the dust before he stuck it down. We cleaned it up and put new tape on. We have lots of air flow. Might be worth a look.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Crushed ductwork is common. The mirror method work great1


----------



## gsmrogers (Oct 12, 2007)

I have addressed that issue already and it has not seemed to help. Thanks



OBcanOB said:


> We took the cover panel off the garage (28FRLS) when we were putting in the accumulator tank, and we found that the vent to the bedroom was a flex hose that was attached with aluminum tape. About half the tape had come off... guess Gilligan forgot to clean off the dust before he stuck it down. We cleaned it up and put new tape on. We have lots of air flow. Might be worth a look.


----------



## gsmrogers (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you talking about crushed duct work under the between the floor and the bottom insulation?



kjdj said:


> Crushed ductwork is common. The mirror method work great1


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

takethisjob&shoveit said:


> Crushed ductwork is common. The mirror method work great1


[/quote]

Between the holding tanks and the floor in my case.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Exactly as someone already said. It s aluminum ductwork til you reach the step, then it becomes a single 4 in flexible duct (think dryer vent) On my PDI, that was one of my first checks. My dealer opened up the step and added a second 4 in duct so now I have 2 going to the top section. I now have more than enuf heat. Do not think Outbacks are the only one with the issue. When I was at a dealer looking at S O B s, two of them had the same issue, no heat to the upper bedroom. They all seem to use the same common flawed design.

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have the same problem with getting heat up to the bedroom area in my 30' 5er. One thing that we did do was to buy a ceramic heater and used it upstairs. Not only did we get heat but it saved on the gas usage. I will check the hose situation and as John said, the OB is not the only 5er that has this problem, others has it too.


----------

